# 2 Werte innerhalb einer bestimmten Zeit miteinander Vergleichen (Zirkulationspumpe)



## Lex (23 September 2018)

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir bei meinem kleinem Problem helfen, da ich es nicht auf die Reihe bekomme es selbst durch mir bekannte Funktionen oder Funktionsbausteine zu lösen.

Mein Vorhaben ist folgender:

Ich möchte meine Zirkulationswärmepumpe (ZWP) folgendermaßen steuern...

Die ZWP schaltet ein, wenn im 2sek Takt eine Temperaturerhöhung am Vorlauf erkannt wird. Ist diese Erhöhung größer als der eingestellt Wert (Temperaturdifferenz), dann schaltet die ZWP für die von mir eingestellte Einschaltdauer ein (z.B. 4min -> Halbe Zeitdauer für eine gesamte Ringleitungsspülung). Daraus folgt --> Große Werte für die Temperaturdifferenz machen die Temperaturerkennung unempfindlicher. Ein typischer Wertebereich von 4°C - 30°C sollte somit möglichst groß im Hinblick auf Vermeidung von Fehlauslösungen sein und möglichst klein im Hinblick auf schnelle Erkennung von geringen WW-Wasserentnahmen.

Die darunterfolgenden Beispiele sollen mein Vorhaben besser verdeutlichen.
Der Unterschied der zwei Beispiele wird durch das *dick gedruckte verdeutlicht.

*Beispiel 1:

_Vorinformation: Einstellwert für Temperaturdifferenz =  Größer/Gleich 5°C_

-> Die Vorlauftemperatur am Messpunkt beträgt im Ruhezustand 23°C. (Wenn für längerer Zeit z.B. kein Warmwasser benötigt wurde)
-> Nur öffne ich einen Wasserhahn für Warmwasser im Haus.
-> Der WW-Boiler/Speicher schaltet sich aufgrund dessen ein.
-> Die Temperatur am Messpunkt der Vorlauftemperatur steigt dadurch schlagartig an.
-> *Liegt nun innerhalb von 2 Sek (nach Betätigung des Wasserhahns in einem Raum) eine Temperatur am Messpunkt von 28°C an, schaltet sich die ZWP für 4 min ein (wie oben bereits erwähnt).*
-> Fällt der Wert der Vorlauftemperatur wieder auf unter 28°C nach der 4 Minütigen Einschaltzeit der ZWP, fängt der ganze Prozess von vorne an. D.h. unter 28°C beginnt der Temperaturvergleich             innerhalb der 2 Sek wieder.

Beispiel 2:

_Vorinformation: Wert für Temperaturdifferenz =  Größer/Gleich 5°C => 28°C_

-> Die Vorlauftemperatur am Messpunkt beträgt im Ruhezustand 23°C. (Wenn für längerer Zeit z.B. kein Warmwasser benötigt wurde)
-> Nur öffne ich einen Wasserhahn für Warmwasser im Haus.
-> Der WW-Boiler/Speicher schaltet sich aufgrund dessen ein.
-> Die Temperatur am Messpunkt der Vorlauftemperatur steigt dadurch schlagartig an.
-> *Liegt nun erst nach 5 Sek (nach Betätigung des Wasserhahns in einem Raum) eine Temperatur von 28°C an, schaltet sich die ZWP nicht für 4min ein. Da der Temperaturanstieg      "viel" zu lange gedauert hat. --> Eventuell durch Fremdwärmequellen (Sonneneinstrahlung) in der Nähe des Messpunktes entstanden.  --> Vermeidung von Fehlauslösung. *
-> Fällt der Wert der Vorlauftemperatur wieder auf unter 28°C, fängt der ganze Prozess von vorne an. D.h. unter 28°C beginnt der Temperaturvergleich innerhalb der 2 Sek wieder.



Einen Funktionsbaustein der meine ZWP für x min einschaltet habe ich bereits realisiert. Ich benötige somit nur noch einen Funktionsbaustein der folgende Variablen z.B. besitzt:

*Input:*
- IN           : REAL (Eingangssignal der Vorlauftemperatur)
- Div          : REAL (Auflösung für Eingangsveränderung -> Temperatur _2 die aus der Temperaturdifferenz entsteht)
- Time_Vrg : TIME (Vergleichszeitraumdauer)

*Output: *
- Q : BOOL (Ausgangssignal) 

Für Tipps bzw. Verbesserungsvorschläge bin ich offen. Ich hoffe das mir jemand dabei helfen kann, oder eventuell einen Funktionsbaustein kennt, der mein Vorhaben bereits umsetzt.



Gruß Lex


----------



## Ralle (23 September 2018)

Mal ein Vorschlag für den FB:

1. Mit "Time_Vrg" einen Taktgeber (TON) bauen, der bei jeder abgelaufenen Time_Vrg eine Flanke "R_Trig" ausgibt.
2. Diese Flanke wird in einer IF-Anweisung ausgewertet. Ist die Flanke True, dann rechnen:

"Differenz" := "IN" - "Alter_Wert";    ("Alter_Wert" --> static Real)
"Alter_Wert" := "IN";

3. "Differenz" und Vorgabe "Div" auf > vergleichen, wenn Größer, dann statische Variable "Diff_groesser" setzen    ("Diff_groesser" --> static Bool)
4. Wenn "Diff_groesser" = True, dann Output "Q" ausgeben und Timer (TON) mit 4 Minuten starten. 

5. Nach 4 Minuten, Zeit läuft ab:

dann:
"Differenz" := 0,0;
"Diff_groesser" := False;
evtl. -> "Alter_Wert" := "Neuer_Wert";

Theoretisch kann der Timer mit "Time_Vrg" einfach weiterlaufen, wenn "Diff_groesser" ausgelöst hat, man kann ihn aber auch abschalten.


----------



## Lex (24 September 2018)

Vielen lieben Dank Ralle, 
jedoch hatte ich vergessen zu erwähnen das ich in ST nicht so fit bin. Ohne genauere Hilfestellung komme ich leider nicht weiter. Kann als weitere Hilfestellung folgenden Code aus der Oscat-Basic_333 liefern. Dort ist ein Baustein enthalten der dein Vorhaben aus Punkt 5 stark ähnelt.

*Code zum Baustein "A_TRIG":

*



*Deklaration:
*
FUNCTION_BLOCK A_TRIG


VAR_INPUTIN : REAL;​RES : REAL;​END_VAR
VAR_OUTPUTQ : BOOL;​D : REAL;​END_VAR
VARlast_in : REAL;​END_VAR




*---------------------------------------*
*Programmablauf:*

D := IN - LAST_IN;
Q := ABS(D) > res;
IF Q THEN last_in := IN; END_IF;
D := IN - LAST_IN;


Hoffe damit kann etwas angefangen werden. Würde mich sehr darüber freuen. Ich versuche es dennoch mal mit der Vorgehensweise von Ralle zu realisieren.


----------



## Heinileini (24 September 2018)

1) gemessene Temperatur T wird mit 28 °C abzüglich "Hysterese" Tdiff verglichen
.   pos. Flanke von Vergleich  T >= (28 °C - Tdiff) startet 2-s-TON

2) gemessene Temperatur T wird mit 28 °C verglichen
.   Vergleich T >= 28 °C
.   UND
.   Vergleich TON.ET > 0 ms
.   UND
.   TON.Q = 0
.   startet 4-min-TOF 

.   ZWP := TOF.Q



Anm.: /TON.Q bedeutet NICHT TON.Q

PS: 
Den Satz ...
"Liegt nun erst nach 5 Sek (*nach Betätigung des Wasserhahns in einem Raum*) eine Temperatur von 28°C an, schaltet sich die ZWP nicht für 4min ein. Da der Temperaturanstieg "viel" zu lange gedauert hat. --> Eventuell durch Fremdwärmequellen (Sonneneinstrahlung) in der Nähe des Messpunktes entstanden." 
… verstehe ich nicht. 
Wenn der TemperaturAnstieg zu lange dauert, willst Du doch daran erkennen, dass er NICHT durch Betätigung eines Wasserhahns verursacht wurde!?

Wenn 2 s nach Betätigung eines Wasserhahns die VorlaufTemperatur nicht 28 °C erreicht, so ist Dein Boiler/Speicher oder TemperaturFühler defekt und Du kannst das nicht der SonnenEinstrahlung in die Schuhe schieben.


----------



## Lex (25 September 2018)

Hallo Heinileini,

Danke sehr für seine schnelle Antwort!
Ich hätte jedoch ein paar Fragen...

Was genau meinst du mit "/TON.Q", wo liegt der unterschied zu "TON.Q?
Und was bedeuten die ganzen Punkte unterhalb von Punkt 2.) ?


P.S.: Ja genau so ist es gemeint mit der Fremdeinwirkung von z.B. Sonneneinstrahlung.


Gruß Lex


----------



## Heinileini (25 September 2018)

Lex schrieb:


> Was genau meinst du mit "/TON.Q", wo liegt der unterschied zu "TON.Q?





Heinileini schrieb:


> Anm.: /TON.Q bedeutet NICHT TON.Q





Lex schrieb:


> Und was bedeuten die ganzen Punkte unterhalb von Punkt 2.) ?


Moin Lex,
Die Punkte am linken Rand bedeuten nichts. Sie sollen nur bewirken, dass der Editor die eingerückten Texte nicht nach links schiebt. Aber er schiebt die blanks trotzdem zusammen ;o(

Gruss, Heinileini

Zu TON.ET:
Link landet im Beckhoff-Nirvana - also machen wir es so:


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (25 September 2018)

Habt ihr Freunde der darstellenden Kunst bemerkt, dass Ralle in #2 von dem absoluten Vergleichswert von 28°C abgekommen ist? Kommen da keine Fragen auf? Ist es nicht das Sinnvollste, wenn man einfach bei einem Temperaturanstieg einen TOF anstößt?


----------



## Heinileini (25 September 2018)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Habt ihr Freunde der darstellenden Kunst bemerkt, dass Ralle in #2 von dem absoluten Vergleichswert von 28°C abgekommen ist?


Ja


> Kommen da keine Fragen auf?


Nur eine: entspricht das noch der AufgabenStellung?


> Ist es nicht das Sinnvollste, wenn man einfach bei einem Temperaturanstieg einen TOF anstößt?


Weiss nicht. Der TE hält es anscheinend für sinnvoller, nicht irgendeinen, sondern einen bestimmten TemperaturAnstieg auszuwerten.

Es bleibt auch dem TE überlassen, mehrere verschiedene Vorschläge in Erwägung zu ziehen und auszuprobieren.

Gruss, Heinileini

PS:
Die Aufgabenstellung betrifft für mein Verständnis eine RingLeitung mit mehreren "ZapfStellen" und die Pumpe soll das Wasser in dieser Ringleitung in einer (willkürlich festgelegten?) Richtung zirkulieren lassen, also mal in der FliessRichtung des Wassers und mal gegen die FliessRichtung. Macht also die Pumpe überhaupt Sinn?
Der Sinn einer Ringleitung mit Zirkulation liegt doch darin, dass an jeder ZapfStelle sofort heisses Wasser verfügbar ist - das ist weit entfernt von dem Ziel 28 °C nach spätestens 2 s an der MessStelle, die vermutlich nicht einmal in der Ringleitung liegt.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (25 September 2018)

Ich denke schon dass es der Aufgabenstellung entspricht, sofern man es so nennen will. Er sucht ja auch Tipps und Verbesserungsvorschläge. Ich würde es noch weiter vereinfachen. Ich würde ganz einfach den aktuellen Temperaturwert und einen stark gedämpften miteinander vergleichen. Bei einer gewissen Abweichung, einen TI oder TOF starten. Erklärt das mal einer dem Lex. Ich hocke gerade auf einer Baustelle und habe momentan nur eine kurze Zwangspause.


----------



## Heinileini (25 September 2018)

Ja, aber, Dagobert!
Ich fürchte, der TE möchte ...
- einerseits Energie sparen und
- andererseits den Komfort bieten, dass an jeder Stelle der Ringleitung sofort heisses Wasser verfügbar ist.
Die Pumpe ausgerechnet dann anzuwerfen, wenn das Wasser durch einen geöffneten WasserHahn sowieso in Bewegung ist, kann dem KomfortAspekt nicht entsprechen ("4min -> Halbe Zeitdauer für eine gesamte Ringleitungsspülung"!!!).
Und letztlich dem EnergieSparen auch nicht, denn keine Pumpe zu haben, wäre noch energiesparender!


----------



## weißnix_ (25 September 2018)

Eine einfache Variante mit Temperaturmessung:

Am Ende der Zirkulationsleitung (Achtung, nicht zu dicht am Speicher!) einen Temperaturfühler anbauen und über einen einfachen Zweipunktregler die Temperatur auf 30...40°C regeln.
(Ist so sogar in fertigen Zirkupumpen integriert)

Eine zweite noch einfachere Variante:

In der per Uhreit festgelegten "Komfortzeit" in einem festen zeitlichen Raster für eine bestimmte Zeit einschalten.

Letztere Variante habe ich bei mir seit Jahren am laufen. Je nach Speichertemperatur schalte ich die Zirkulation. Bei hoch aufgeladenem Speicher (Sommer, Solarthermie) ist das Zeitraster kürzer, im Winter (Speicherladung an unterster Komfortschwelle) sind die Zeitabstände länger. Dabei spüle ich aber nicht komplett sondern hab die Laufzeit so gewählt, das an der weitesten Zapfstelle das warme Wasser gerade so "sofort" da ist.

Ich sehe es so: Das Energieeinsparpotential ist sehr moderat - der Aufwand für eine ausgefeilte Regelung kann schnell hoch werden. Schon der Fühler kostet mehr als die potentielle Stromeinsparung für 1 Jahr. (Gesparte Heizwärme mal außen vor. Wegen der Legionellen kommt man eh nicht drumherum)

Die Zirkulationspumpe zu schalten wenn Wasserentnehme erkannt wird halte ich für reine Energieverschwendung: Die Entnahme ist in diesem Moment größer als die Zirkulationsmenge. Die Zirkupumpe wird also das warme Wasser nur marginal beschleunigen. Dann kann man sich den Strom dafür direkt sparen.


----------



## Lex (25 September 2018)

Vielen dank euch allen für eure Beiträge!


*@Weißnix:*

Ich habe Messungen durchgeführt und folgendes herausgefunden...
Berechnungen wurden mit 25ct/KWH berrechnet und jeweils aufgerundet.

– Elektrische Verluste  der Zirkulationspumpe:  *6W *  --> Jahreskosten *13€*
– Wärmeverluste  der Ringleitung ohne Schwerkraftzirkulation: * 60W*   -->  Jahreskosten *132€ *   (mit einem Sperrventil im Rücklauf wurde die natürliche Zirkulation abgeschaltet )
– Wärmeverluste der Ringleitung mit Schwerkraftzirkulation: *130W*   -->  Jahreskosten *286€ *
– Wärmeverluste der Ringleitung mit 12h/Tag laufender Zirkulationspumpe :* 573W*   -->  Jahreskosten* 629€*

Somit bin ich zum Entschluss gekommen die ZWP erst nach Bedarf immer einzuschalten! Da sich der eigentliche Kostenfaktor oder auch Verlustfaktor durch den Wärmeverlust im Kreislauf der Ringleitung befindet. 
Eine intelligente Steuerung der Zirkulationspumpe ist nicht wegen der elektrischen Energieeinsparung sinnvoll, sondern hauptsächlich wegen der damit möglichen Reduzierung der Verlustwärme.
Dies war die Kurzfassung zu allem. ;-)


*Zum #10 von Heinileini:*

Heinileini hat mein Vorhaben richtig aufgenommen. Dies nur als kurze Antwort zu den von euch hinterfragten Bedingungen meinerseits.


*@Dagobert:*

Heinileini hat mein Vorhaben zwar richtig aufgefasst dennoch ist deine Meinung nicht falsch/umsonst, da wie du richtig gelesen hast, ich ebenso auch auf Tipps und Verbesserungsvorschläge aus bin. Zum einem hat mir auch der Post #11 von Weißnix sehr gefallen, da er bereits realisierte und laufende (getestete) Programme am laufen hat. Vielen Dank dafür nochmal.

Würde mich somit über bereits realisierte Projekte ebenfalls sehr freuen.
Ich versuche mich die Tage dran und hoffe das ich zu einem Ergebnis komme.



Gruß euer Lex


----------



## weißnix_ (26 September 2018)

Soweit so klar:
Deine Berechnung scheint mir aber verzerrt. Es sei denn Du heizt Deinen WW-Speicher elektrisch auf.
Bei mir kostet die kWh Erdgas ca. 6ct. Abgasverluste mit eingerechnet wären also 10 ct/kWh eher realistisch für die Wärmearbeit.
Ein weiterer wichtiger Punkt für die Verluste ist übrigens die Speichertemperatur. Je höher diese ist relativ zur Umgebung umso größer der Wärmestrom.
Ergo halte ich per Gas meine Speichertemperatur auf ca. 43°C. Nur wenn Sonne da ist hab ich mehr.
Oder auf manuelle Anforderung ("ich will baden"). Zum Duschen, auch mehrfach sind die 43° ausreichend. Zusätzlich habe ich am Speicherauslauf einen mechanischen Thermostat welcher auf ~45°C eingestellt ist. Dessen Funktion ist im Sommer der Verbrühungsschutz und im Winter die Temperaturbegrenzung für die Zirkulation.

@Lex
Ein gedanklicher Ansatz bei mir war mal gewesen über die Wasserentnahme (Temperaturanstieg im Vorlauf) die "Komfortzeit" zu triggern. D.h. Erkannter Anstieg der Temperatur = nächste 2 Stunden Zirku nach o.g. Muster ein.
Problem dabei: Irgendwer ist immer der erste. Blöd wenn es Deine Frau ist, die mal eben duschen will und es kommen 15 Sekunden nur kaltes Wasser (WAF beachten!).
Ich bekam dann den Vortrag von wegen sinnlos Wasser weglaufen lassen bis warmes kommt....
Wasser kost bei mir incl Abwasser ca. 5,20€ je cbm.

Zudem soll in der WW-Leitung das Wasser auch regelmäßig über die Zirkulation in Bewegung gehalten und ausgetauscht werden.

Deine Verlustrechnung insgesamt scheint mir auch aus einem anderen Grund recht üppig:
Ich habe gerade meine Energieabrechnung von den Stadtwerken bekommen. Darauf sind für "Gas" ausgewiesen Gesamtkosten unter 600€ brutto incl. Grundpreis.
- EFH was nach Grundforderung der EnEV 2004 gebaut ist, also kein Niedrigenergiehaus
- 130m² beheizte Fläche - Heizung +Warmwasser
- Solarunterstützung für Heizung+Warmwasser
-4 Personen
-Verbrauch seit Bezug ziemlich konstant bei 8500...9500kWh Gasbezug/Jahr

Wie machst Du Dein Warmwasser? Hast Du das "Ganze" angesehen.


----------



## weißnix_ (26 September 2018)

So richtig beruhigen kann ich mich immer noch nicht:
Eine Zirkulationsleitung in einem EFH? (Annahme von mir) mit 580W Heizleistung?
Hast Du da einen kleinen Radiator dranhängen? Meine is isoliert.

Der Sinn der Zirkulation ist es zuerst die Stagnation in der Warmwasserleitung zu verhindern. Aus hygienischen Gründen.
Dabei kommt es zu dem durchaus gewollten Effekt, das das Wasser bis kurz vor die Zapfstelle warm bleibt. Warmwasserleitungen müssen isoliert werden.
Nur weil meine Leitung wesentlich weniger als Deine theoretischen 580W Wärmeverluste hat funktioniert mein Verfahren #2 (siehe oben).

Die Wärmeleistung berechnet sich Übrigen aus der Differenz der Medientemperatur am Anfang und am Ende; der Mediendurchflussmenge und der spez. Wärmekapazität des Mediums.
Anlaufleistung != Halteleistung !!!

Abschließend:
Ich habe absolut nix gegen eine intelligente Schaltung für die Zirkulationspumpe. Sie (die Pumpe) ist gesetzlich vorgeschrieben und hat einen Komforteffekt.
Ich habe lediglich Zweifel, das ein Pumpenlauf *während* erkannter Wasserentnahme sinnvoll ist. Die Pumpe muss vor allem (wie auch immer) laufen wenn *kein* Wasser entnommen wird.
Und da sehe ich bei einigen Zirkupumpenherstellern super Umsetzung zum Energiesparen: Solltemp festlegen am Leitungsende. Zirkupumpe danach schalten. fertig.
Geht meine in 100 Jahren putt kommt sowas rein.

Der größte negative Effekt einer Zirkulation ist IMHO bei einfachen Speichern die ständige Speicherdurchströmung in deren Folge eine sinnvolle Schichtung zerstört wird. Da setzt bei mir eigentlich der Spargedanke an. Allerdings hab ich das schon bei der Speicherwahl erstmalig berücksichtigt (Schichtkombispeicher).


----------



## Lex (26 September 2018)

@Weißnix:

Also Weißnix, schauen wir mal ob du deinem Namen wirklich so gerecht wirst… 

Nach einer längeren Aufzeichnung der Temperatur im Warmwasserspeicher meiner Heizung war ich mehr oder weniger erschüttert, wie schnell sich das Wasser auch ohne Wasserzapfen abkühlt. Da bei mir der Warmwasserspeicher recht gut gedämmt ist, kam als erste Ursache nur die Zirkulationsleitung in Frage. Im Winter sind hier Wärmeverluste ziemlich egal, weil die Wärmeverluste die Raumheizung unterstützen. In der Übergangszeit und im Sommer ist nach meiner Messung hier noch erhebliches Einsparpotential vorhanden.
Bisher hatte ich nur eine passive Zirkulation ohne Zirkulationspumpe, weil ich glaubte, damit zumindest die Stromkosten für die Zirkulationspumpe (ZP) zu sparen. Aber die Messung ergab, dass die Stromenergie für die Zirkulationspumpe eigentlich vernachlässigbar im Vergleich zu den Wärmeverlusten der Ringleitung durch die natürliche Zirkulation ist.
Ein Stillegen der Ringleitung wäre eine wenn auch unkomfortable Lösung, allerdings wäre bei mir ein hoher Installationsaufwand notwendig.
Ein einfaches Unterbrechen der Ringleitung ist auch nicht anzuraten, weil in den toten Leitungen eine Gefahr für Legionellen enstehen könnte. Die erste Idee, die Wärmeverluste zumindest nachts zu reduzieren, wäre ein Schaltventil im Warmwasser-Rücklauf. Besser schien mir aber die Installation einer kleinen Zirkulationspumpe in Verbindung mit dem meist bereits in der Pumpe integrierten Rückschlagventil. Wenn die Pumpe nicht läuft, dann entsteht auch keine natürliche Zirkulation. Die Frage war nun, wie die beste Schaltstrategie für die Zirkulationspumpe ist. Einfach zu bestimmten Tageszeiten einschalten ist zwar eine Lösung, aber für mich zu simpel. Im Internet kursieren verschiedene Vorschläge für eine bessere Steuerung der Zirkulationspumpe.
Geschaltet wird momentan durch meine derzeitigen Testläufe noch per Smartphone. Mit dem Smartphone schaltet ich ein Relais, welches die Netzspannung für die Zirkulationspumpe einige Zeit einschaltet, bis die Auslauftemperatur wieder stabil ist. Umso meine derzeitig gewollte Steuerung zu simulieren. D.h. ich schalte eine Sekunde nach öffnen eines Wasserhahns die ZP per Smartphone ein. Die ZP schaltet also nur, wenn vorher einige Zeit nicht gezapft wurde bzw. die Zirkulationsleitung abgekühlt ist und eine schnelle Bereitstellung von warmem Wasser wichtig ist.
Wenn längere Zeit warmes Wasser verwendet wird, beispielsweise beim Duschen, dann läuft die Zirkulationspumpe nur zu Beginn, schaltet dann aber wie in den vorherigen Beiträgen erwähnt, nach einiger Zeit wieder ab, weil sie ja auch nicht gebraucht wird!
Ein weitere Logikschaltung wird noch eingesetzt, um einmal wöchentlich zeitgleich mit der Desinfektionsphase meiner Heizung die Zirkulationsleitungen mit heißem Wasser (65°C) gegen Legionellen durchzuspülen.
Ob und wieviel die neue Lösung an Energie einspart, wird sich durch das momentan noch umständliche simulieren per Smartphone durch das immer noch laufende loggen beweisen.
Deswegen hoffe ich schnell auf eine Lösung für meine Steuerung damit das aufwändige und Zeitraubende Testen per Smartphone ein Ende hat.

*Derzeitige Messergebnisse zu den beiden Systemen:*

*Alt-System:*
Meine Heizung besitzt einen 160l Warmwasserspeicher. Zur Versorgung der Zapfstellen mit Warmwasser hatte ich bisher nur eine Zirkulationsleitung mit Schwerkraftzirkulation. Die hat bisher ihren Komfortzweck ganz gut erfüllt, aber zirkuliert natürlich dauernd, was nach den vorliegenden Messungen doch erhebliche Verluste bedeuten.

*Neu-System:*
Ergänzt habe ich derzeit jetzt die Zirkulation mit einer Zirkulationspumpe mit integrierter Schwerkraftbremse (Rückschlagventil) vom Typ Wilo Star Z Nova A. Dazu kommt die intelligente Steuerung die ich derzeitig sehr umständlich durchführe/per Smartphone Simuliere, die die Pumpe nur beim eigentlich recht seltenen Wasserzapfen einschaltet. In den Pausen steht das Wasser in der Zirkulation wegen der Schwerkraftbremse.
Die Messungen erfolgten komfortabel durch das loggen der Temperaturkurve.

Die erste Messung zeigte beim Alt-System den Temperaturverlauf im Warmwasserspeicher in einem typischen Temperaturbereich, ohne dass Wasser gezapft wird. Daraus folgt eine Aus der Abkühlung lässt sich einfach die abgegebene Verlustenergie ausrechnen. 
Die Daumenregel sagt: Um *1l Wasser* um *1K *zu erhitzen ist etwa *1,17Wh* notwendig.
Damit ergibt sich bei meinem Alt-System im ruhendem Betrieb eine kontinuierliche Verlustleistung von *130W!* In diesem Zusammenhang über die geringe elektrische Leistung der Zirkulationspumpe zu philosophieren macht somit dann wenig Sinn.

Jetzt folgt noch eine Extrembetrachtung:
Nach dem Einbau meiner neuen Zirkulationspumpe habe ich ebenfalls Messungen der thermischen Verlustleistung des gesamten Systems mit dauernd laufender Pumpe gemacht. Insgesamt verliert in diesem Betriebszustand der Speicher je Stunde etwa 3°C. Daraus ergibt sich eine Verlustleistung von unfassbaren *573W!* Jetzt kann man verstehen, dass schon eine einfache Schaltuhr, die nur einige Stunden die Zirkulationspumpe einschaltet, sehr viel bringt.


----------



## Heinileini (26 September 2018)

Moin Lex!

Die "unfassbaren 562 W" machen Dir das Leben schwer. Komfort durch RingLeitung mit permanenter Zirkulation via Boiler/Speicher kommen also nicht in Frage. Das Totlegen der RingLeitung kommt nicht in Frage. Eine (erheblich) bessere WärmeDämmung der RingLeitung kommt nicht in Frage.
Ich sehe einfach nicht, wie Du mit Deinen Gegebenheiten einen sinnvollen Fortschritt erreichen könntest.
Deine intelligente Steuerung der Pumpe müsste idealerweise über hellseherische Fähigkeiten verfügen und ein Zapfen von WW vorausahnen können.
Mit Deiner bisherigen Methode kannst Du nur die Momente erfassen, wenn das WW-Zapfen beginnt und auch nur dann, wenn die Pumpe nicht sowieso schon bzw. noch läuft - also chronisch zu spät.
Wäre es denkbar, die Umgebungen der Zapfstellen mit BewegungsMeldern zu überwachen, um ein paar mehr Sekunden Vorlauf (und viele blinde Alarme) zu erhaschen? Vielleicht erstmal nur die Signale der BewegungsMelder und Deinen WW-ZapfBeginnDetektor loggen, um mal schauen zu können, wie oft die BewegungsMelder sinnvoll melden und wie oft sie blinde Alarme produzieren? 
Ein StrömungsMesser, der meldet, wenn Wasser dem RingLeitungsSystem zugeführt wird, würde Dir nicht nur melden, wann ein WW-Zapfen beginnt, sondern auch wie lange es andauert.
Dein WW-ZapfBeginnDetektor ist sicherlich ein interessanter Versuch, liefert aber nur eine Information und zwar die, mit der Du am wenigsten anfangen kannst zu einem ZeitPunkt, der "naturgemäss" zu spät ist.

Gruss, Heinileini

PS:
Ich sehe gerade, Du bist jetzt bei 573 W angelangt. Hast Du jetzt etwa die Liter in der Ringleitung noch zu den 160 l Speicher hinzugenommen?


----------



## Lex (26 September 2018)

@Heinileini:

Wie bereits beschrieben beträgt die derzeitige Verlustleistung nur noch 60W mit meiner derzeitigen Steuerung. Ebenso ist es noch wichtig zu erwähnen, dass mit meiner derzeitigen getesteten Steuerung eine große Pumpe mit hoher Förderleistung von Nöten ist, um noch näher an ein Optimum mit solch einer Steuerung zu kommen.

Anscheinend drücke ich mich nicht korrekt aus, den ein nachweislichen Einsparpotential besitze ich bereits.

P.S.: Hatte mich nur verschrieben mit der Wattzahl.
Und ... ja selbstverständlich, den ich muss die Masse von 160l erhitzen. Für was ich mich jedoch Entschuldigen muss ist, dass ich bei der Berechnung die 0,25€/kWh zur Berechnung hinzugezogen habe. Dies ist mir denke ich wegen der späten Zeit von gestern leider irgendwie zu stark hängen geblieben als ich damit anfing es hier zu verfassen. Bezogen auf die Wärmeverluste, wie auch auf den Boiler, müssen mit ca. 0,06€ gerechnet werden. Da hier als Energieverbraucher Gas verwendet wird und keinen Strom. Das tut mir leid!
Dennoch bleiben die Faktoren untereinander bestehen.


----------



## Heinileini (27 September 2018)

Höhere FörderLeistung leuchtet mir unmittelbar ein. Dann kannst Du auch die 4 min verkürzen?
Ich glaube schon, dass ich Dich richtig verstanden habe und dass Du Dich richtig ausgedrückt hast ...


----------



## Lex (27 September 2018)

Genau Heinileini ;-) und muss somit noch kürzer auf warmes Wasser warten.
Ich hoffe du hast dich mit meinem Satz nicht angegriffen gefühlt... denn ich wollte lediglich keine Missverständnisse aufkommen lassen. Hatte mich daraufhin gleich gefragt gehabt was von mir eventuell falsch beschrieben wurde.


----------



## weißnix_ (27 September 2018)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

@Lex
Ich führe nicht so genau Protokoll wie Du. Außerdem gehen bei mir über den Speicher außer den Wasserhähnen auch Spülmaschine und Waschmaschine. Da ist also ein ständigen rein und raus .
Es ist bei mir zum Beispiel erheblich *wo* im Speicher gemessen wird. 30cm Höhenunterschied können bei mir schonmal 20K Temperaturunterschied bedeuten.

In meinen Aufzeichnungen sehe ich natürlich den Start der Zirkulation wegen der ausgekühlten Zirkuleitung über Nacht. Danach sehe ich eigentlich nur im Sommer (Zirkulationstemperatur >55°C) eine nennenswerte Temperaturveränderung im Speicher über mehrere Stunden.
Im Winter wenn ich teuer Gas zum Heizen nehme ist das anders: Da reduziere ich natürliche meine TW-Temperatur und habe somit eine Zirkulationstemperatur von ~43°C. Schaue ich da auf die Temperaturkurven sehe ich wieder früh den Start der Zirkupumpe und dann sogut wie nix mehr. Is ja auch klar, weil die Verluste direkt von der Differenz abhängen.

Selbstverteidigend muss ich noch sagen: Dein Speicher passt in meinen 5x rein . Da habe ich auch ganz andere Spielräume für die Temperaturen.

Zu Deinem "Strömungsbeschleunigungsmodell": Im Prinzip wollte ich das mal genauso machen. Die erheblich größere benötigte Pumpe war aber schon ein starkes Hemmnis.
Zum Verlust in der Ringleitung: Der könnte mit Deinem Modell tatsächlich erheblich nach unten gehen. Demgegenüber steht ein erheblicher investiver Aufwand und andere Stromkosten.


----------



## Heinileini (27 September 2018)

Lex schrieb:


> Ich hoffe du hast dich mit meinem Satz nicht angegriffen gefühlt... denn ich wollte lediglich keine Missverständnisse aufkommen lassen.


In keinster Weise. Missverständnisse kommen übrigens ganz automatisch - und wenn man sich noch so viel Mühe gibt, sie zu vermeiden.
Du gehörst definitiv zu den (zu wenigen) ThemenStartern in diesem Forum, die sehr darauf bedacht sind, verständlich zu formulieren. Grosses Lob!
Dein Thema bringt es mit sich. Es ist irgendwo zwischen PerpetuumMobile  und "you can't have a cake and eat it" angesiedelt - und ich muss hoffen, dass Du Dich durch meine Formulierung nicht auf die Füsse getreten fühlst!


----------



## Lex (30 September 2018)

@ Heinileini:

Nein ich fühle mich nicht auf die Füsse getreten ;-)

Bin derzeitig noch nicht dazu gekommen den Funktionsbaustein zu programmieren...

EDIT: Hatte mich doch früher dran gesetzt als ich es vor hatte.
Habe jedoch folgenden Fehler und konnte im Netz nichts dazu finden. Wüsste jemand wo der Deklarationsfehler liegt, siehe Bild?





Gruß Lex


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (30 September 2018)

Hallo Lex,

verwende den Timer-Ausgang "Q", also "tonTimer.Q". Ich muss aber nochmal einwerfen, dass der Vergleich mit einem Absolutwert (28°C) ungünstig ist. Der ganze "Schuss" kann ein zweites mal erst dann wieder starten, nach dem die 28°C wieder unterschritten sind. Legst du den Einschaltwert höher, bringt es nicht mehr viel Einsparung, da das Einschalten dann ggf. viel zu lange dauert. Was verwendest du für einen Temperaturfühler? Gewöhnlich haben diese von Natur aus schon eine hohe Trägheit. Damit deine Idee überhaupt Sinn macht, musst du den Temperaturanstieg erkennen. Dann ist es egal ob bei 20°C, bei 30°C oder bei 40°C eine Entnahme startet. Du musst nur erkennen, ob die Temperatur in einem kleinen Zeitraster um ein paar 1/10°C ansteigt. Mit einem Schwellwert (>40°C) könnte man das ganze zusätzlich noch einmal verriegeln.

Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Lex (30 September 2018)

Genau dies ist auch mein vorhaben. Die Werte sind ja nicht fest gelegt. Sie dienen lediglich erstmal an Anhaltswert (Testverfahren). Als Temperaturfühler verwende ich einen PT1000 mit gewölbter Oberfläche,was eine angepasster Form für Rohrleitungen mit sich bringt.

P.S.: Eine Trägheit des Sensors darf selbstverständlich nicht der Fall sein, das war mir stets bewusst und hatte darauf geachtet. Somit her der Sensor für meinen Fall eine vollkommen ausreichende Reaktionsgeschwindigkeit.


*Aber mal an alle Interessenten zum Einsparpotential einer Zirkulationspumpe: Wie Realisiert ihr es bereits? *


----------



## Heinileini (8 Oktober 2018)

Sorry Lex, ich habe gerade erst zufällig Dein #22 entdeckt.
... AND (tonTimer.et > 0) AND …
macht mit Sicherheit deshalb Probleme, weil .et ein Zeitwert ist und 0 anscheinend nicht automatisch als Zeitwert interpretiert wird.
Versuch's mal mit ... AND (tonTimer.et > T#0S) AND …​


----------



## Lex (16 Oktober 2018)

@Heinileini:

Vielen Dank für die Antwort. Ein wenig beschämend für diese simple Lösung... das ich da nicht selbst drauf gekommen bin. Komme derzeitig jedoch nicht dazu es ausgiebig zu testen. Es scheint aber zu Funktionieren.


Gruß Lex


----------

